# My PEP experience so far



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

So i used these peptides: MGF- injected 3 times a day into muscle, biceps and shoulders, when i was on it looked incredible i was like wow best shoulders i ever had, when i stopped taking it only few days and everything was gone lol. So i prefer to use synthol because its pretty much permament if you know how to use it properly.

IGF- I think IGF is only peptide worth using together with GH and slin, injecting into muscle right after training, good fat burning effect. 

CJC DAC together with GHR6- Wasnt worth money at all, GH do better job for me with 4-6ius daily then this combination, and its very expensive too.

Also problem with peptides is, that even if some1 claims that his peptides are canada made, or USA or whatever they are 99% always made in china with very low quality.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

Where you getting legit IGF from? How do you use synthol to make it permanent?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

I think its against rules to say exact brand right? Ofc. its not permament, but its absorbed by body very slowly it takes years before you losse all (thats what some people dont know and they think that if you stop taking synthol you will losse all in 2 weeks lol) so if you use synthol couple times per year, gains will be still there. But its not for every1, because injecting biceps to both heads ed for 30 days can get pretty painful


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a peptide company. Nah, you're good.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

I used various of companies, Medi Tech, Alley, and rothe biosci.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't even lift. I just inject synthol.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like you know alot about synthol  teach me


----------

